# Padre Antonio Soler



## clavichorder

1729-1783, perhaps the best known Spanish composer of the 18th century. He is known primarily for keyboard sonatas, which take after Scarlatti but with some notable differences. Definitely less concise than Scarlatti, the sonatas tend to lope along and evolve more slowly, though they work on their own terms. As we get into the later sonatas, he often has 2 or 3 movements rather than a single sonata, though they are not in sonata form or with the typical 3 movement layout of Haydn and Mozart.

These later works do in fact contain a little more classical phrasing than earlier Soler and Scarlatti. But they retain a lot of Spanish flavor.

What are your favorite recordings and sonata collections of Soler? Here is a more interesting sonata, well played:


----------



## clavichorder

And on the piano:


----------



## Biwa

Dutch harpist Godelieve Schrama's performance of Soler's sonatas is delightful.
http://www.audaud.com/2011/03/padre...klist-below-godelieve-schrama-harp-mdg-scene/

Here are some samples... http://www.allmusic.com/album/soler-selected-sonatas-for-harp-mw0002086023

Soler's six concertos for two keyboard instruments are also a treat.


----------



## Steatopygous

I have only a few discs of Soler, but I enjoy him a lot. One of those composers who, every time I listen, I think I should listen more. To say he is easy on the ear, which is true, is to underestimate his gifts.


----------



## drfaustus

With a lot of Spanish flavor It's the Fandango:


----------



## MrTortoise

The Fandango was the first Soler I heard and loved its energy. The performance was on piano so when I read that Soler was an 18th century composer I was a bit shocked. Here is a youtube video of Scott Ross performing. Thanks to George O. for introducing me to Mr. Ross's artistry :tiphat:


----------

